# 4x4x4 - May 1-7, 2006



## dougreed (May 1, 2006)

1. R' U' u b u' B2 f' r2 b u F' R L F u2 r2 u L2 u L2 R' B2 L2 U2 b d b L' U d' B F U' D' r' b2 F' l' R' f'

2. b2 r2 U L B' D d f b U r2 F2 r f D L2 R2 B' f2 r' b2 l' D r2 D B' D2 R' L' U' F2 l2 R' U' r2 b f2 l R' F2

3. L2 d' D' B' d2 R' f2 B R2 f' d D2 l2 R b L2 r d F' f r' f' B2 L' r' f' L2 f' U2 l2 f' r2 l' u2 U f' u r' f2 b2

4. U2 R u U2 l2 d2 f' b U2 u r U' B' r d' U2 L' R2 b2 d2 l2 L2 D' B' u' r b D' f u l2 L D b2 u d' r f U F

5. u2 B d2 r U' d' R2 u F2 d2 U' r F' U' B' U2 r' B d' l' R b2 d L' R B2 D l' r d u' r' R D2 l' D2 u2 F D2 f2


----------



## mmwfung (May 3, 2006)

Average: 1:06.10
Times: 1:06.77 OP, (1:04.18) O, 1:06.76, 1:04.78, (1:18.65) OP

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. O=OLL parity, P=PLL parity.

Michael Fung


----------



## KoenHeltzel (May 3, 2006)

Nice Michael... Also I just checked speedcubing.com, and saw your very impressive 4x4x4 average...

Ron's Dutch record average of 1:09.88 could be broken by you next saturday (or by himself of course). I'm looking forward to the competition.

Oh btw, sorry for being off-topic I'll see if I can squeeze out some solves myself and post the times.


----------



## FrankMorris (May 3, 2006)

Frank Morris
1:15.28
1:17.57, (1:27.13), 1:19.09, 1:09.19, (1:02.64)

Would you believe that I had double parity on every solve? 

My last 4x4 competition for a while. Hello Greece!


----------



## KoenHeltzel (May 3, 2006)

Oh boy... it's been a while

Koen Heltzel
Average 1:21.69
1:22.89 OP, 1:21.52 P, (1:17.77), 1:20.65 OP, (1:36.47) OP


----------



## Erik (May 4, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 1:37.34
Times: (1:56.66), 1:43.59, 1:39.31, 1:27.33, (1:27.22)

I think I'm getting the hang of doing mutiple edge-pairs at once, I always did 1, 1, 1, 1, etc. At the first 2 solves I did 6, 2, 2, 2, but on the last 3 I did 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2 I like the latter of course. It didn't went smooth or something but at least it is better than searching for 1 pair at a time


----------



## Joël (May 4, 2006)

Name: Jo?l van Noort
Average: 1:20.28
Times: 1:20.54 1:14.52 (1:13.54) 1:25.77 (1:35.96)

Practicing for the Belgian Open... 

To the Dutch and Belgian cubers: Cyou all on saturday .


----------



## nascarjon (May 4, 2006)

Jon Morris

1:14.97

(1:21.18), (1:12.72), 1:13.50, 1:13.08, 1:18.34

Finally a decent 4x4x4 average


----------



## pjk (May 7, 2006)

I am still working on the 2-at-a-time method, but here it is with a beginners method:
4:20.xx


----------



## dougreed (May 8, 2006)

*
1. Michael Fung.............1:06.10
2. Jon Morris...............1:14.97
3. Frank Morris.............1:15.28
*
4. Joel van Noort...........1:20.28
5. Koen Heltzel.............1:21.69
6. Erik Akkersdijk..........1:37.34
7. PJK......................4:20.xx


----------

